# My Origami Pedals



## ~nick~ (Jun 8, 2022)

I've made an origami wrapped klon clone and recently a sunface clone. I dig them and want to make more. if anyone is interested, they're both on Reverb rn. But mainly just want to show off my fancy wrapping job! 








Not sure if advertising is allowed here, But I'd love to do more Origami wraps, if anyone was interested. maybe even sell just the enclosures here, who knows!?

What do y'all think? I can post the links to them on Reverb, if interested. Or just search "Origami clone".

I've thought about using fabric, too, but this origami paper is pretty stout, honestly. It's mulberry paper and long fibers so they are durable. contact cemented so it ain't going anywhere any time soon short of taking sand paper to it.

Or I guess a predrilled enclosure would be best, since you'd hate to ruin the finish. Send me your enclosures and I'll wrap them!!! I'm stocking up on origami designs, too.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 8, 2022)

Those look awesome! Forgive my stupidity, but what is “origami wrap”? I know what origami is. Just not connecting the dots to pedals….


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 8, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Those look awesome! Forgive my stupidity, but what is “origami wrap”? I know what origami is. Just not connecting the dots to pedals….


It's not actually a thing. I just came up with the terminology... I wrapped the enclosures in what you would called Origami Paper. It's a thicker, more sturdy paper that's either printed or silk screened. And thanks! I think they look awesome, too!


----------



## vigilante398 (Jun 9, 2022)

Well that's super cool. So how do you think the cemented down paper would stand up to drilling after wrapping? I would love to take you up on it, but I do CNC machining for my enclosures and I would worry that trying to cut the paper for some of the holes (mostly the ventilation slots) wouldn't look very good if I machined first then had it covered.


----------



## GizzWizzKing (Jun 13, 2022)

I've seen something similar done with fairly thin fabric and a crafts glue. Tried it myself and it came out less than stellar, but maybe next time....


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 23, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> Well that's super cool. So how do you think the cemented down paper would stand up to drilling after wrapping? I would love to take you up on it, but I do CNC machining for my enclosures and I would worry that trying to cut the paper for some of the holes (mostly the ventilation slots) wouldn't look very good if I machined first then had it covered.


Better to machine them first, and then shop them to me? Also I've been finding sources to some great origami designs. Lemme know!! 
But yeah, machine them first, for sure. Also sorry for the late reply, I read this and thought I replied, but guess I didn't. I blame lack of coffee.



GizzWizzKing said:


> I've seen something similar done with fairly thin fabric and a crafts glue. Tried it myself and it came out less than stellar, but maybe next time....


I think you mean Peace Hill FX and Dan Drive effects? Those are the only two I've seen, but they don't use paper, they use fabric. I think the origami paper is easier to work with, and better options for designs that pop out if you can find them. Cheers!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 26, 2022)

Also with the origami paper, it's easier to add press'n'peel stickers or similar if you want knob-labelling.

The problem with those and vinyl lettering etc is finding ones small enough for pedals. Then also the waste, you don't get a lot of "V"s on a sticker sheet for repeated use  of "VOL" on pedals, but you get a lot of "E"s. 

Maybe a Cricut machine would be a better way to make labels for the origami.


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 27, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Also with the origami paper, it's easier to add press'n'peel stickers or similar if you want knob-labelling.
> 
> The problem with those and vinyl lettering etc is finding ones small enough for pedals. Then also the waste, you don't get a lot of "V"s on a sticker sheet for repeated use  of "VOL" on pedals, but you get a lot of "E"s.
> 
> Maybe a Cricut machine would be a better way to make labels for the origami.


I have a laserjet printer and a small stack of clear vinyl sticker paper to print on. You can use your own font and everything if you want. That's what I did for a few pedals.


----------

